
R coming to Visual Studio - Hansi
http://blog.revolutionanalytics.com/2016/01/r-coming-to-visual-studio.html
======
brudgers
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10898507](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10898507)

